# Pex tubing - Brass or Plastic Fittings - My brass has Dezincification



## inki (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello, 

I see many ppl recommend Brass fitting over plastic, I used some, 2 years later it completely dissolved and caused a leak I removed it and it complete diminished the brass like acid. Yet it was only on HOT water and it was a BALL Shut Off Vavle

googled and came accross that PEX and BRASS cause Dezincification if the brass fitting has more than 15% zinc.

But when you buy brass fitting they dont say how much zink used to manufacture it.

So I am thinking of changing to plastic ?????? 



Or whats another way to ovoid Dezincification process with brass and pex ??????


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

If you use it for gas instead of water, this will not happen.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> If you use it for gas instead of water, this will not happen.


Speaking of NYC gas, did they pass those new laws about gas works?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Speaking of NYC gas, did they pass those new laws about gas works?


What the guys who were working on the gas in the Manhattan explosion did was break every rule already on the books. That is why there are criminal charges being filed against everyone involved.
I heard that after the gas company locked the gas meter, the illegal "plumbers" bypassed the gas with hose bibbs. Along those lines, I wouldn't be suprised if they were connected with a washing machine hose.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

inki said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see many ppl recommend Brass fitting over plastic, I used some, 2 years later it completely dissolved and caused a leak I removed it and it complete diminished the brass like acid. Yet it was only on HOT water and it was a BALL Shut Off Vavle
> 
> ...


Red brass does not have a problem with Dezincification, yellow brass is a crap shoot unless you know what you are doing.

Mark


----------



## inki (Jul 9, 2015)

irrelevant, why bother replying?


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Wirsbo/Uponor plastic fitting on domestic for 10 years now. Never a problem. Brass/copper fittings on heating system with Rehau pipe, never a problem. Colorado


----------



## inki (Jul 9, 2015)

ToUtahNow said:


> Red brass does not have a problem with Dezincification, yellow brass is a crap shoot unless you know what you are doing.
> 
> Mark


what is RED brass? actual color RED?? never seen at any store or online, ever.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

As requested. Make any yellow brass fitting red brass.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

inki said:


> what is RED brass? actual color RED?? never seen at any store or online, ever.


I'm guessing you are not a plumber so I can't answer you. As a non plumber, you are allowed to join the site, read all of the available information and use that information how ever you want. What you are not allowed to do is make any posts.

Mark


----------



## inki (Jul 9, 2015)

sounds to me that a bunch of idiots run this forum why bother at all????

you can get more information from google than from drunk crack heads so called plumbers that scam ppl for a living


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

inki said:


> sounds to me that a bunch of idiots run this forum why bother at all????
> 
> you can get more information from google than from drunk crack heads so called plumbers that scam ppl for a living


Mr. ThinSkin:
Please tell us why you are entitled to information from us.
If the reason is good, I will explain in detail the differences in yellow vs red brass, and any other plumbing related questions you have.
If not, then I suggest you go play in traffic.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> What the guys who were working on the gas in the Manhattan explosion did was break every rule already on the books. That is why there are criminal charges being filed against everyone involved.
> I heard that after the gas company locked the gas meter, the illegal "plumbers" bypassed the gas with hose bibbs. Along those lines, I wouldn't be suprised if they were connected with a washing machine hose.


 I heard on 1010 that there were new laws in the works...new licensing through the gas company, maybe?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

newyorkcity said:


> Mr. ThinSkin:
> Please tell us why you are entitled to information from us.
> If the reason is good, I will explain in detail the differences in yellow vs red brass, and any other plumbing related questions you have.
> If not, then I suggest you go play in traffic.


Actually, he is entitled to the information on this site as long as he just reads and doesn't post.

Mark


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Actually, he is entitled to the information on this site as long as he just reads and doesn't post.
> 
> Mark


True, but we are not entitled to provide it for him. He can search all he wants. It's just funny when they snap and show their true colors when they start with the insults.
Some think it's a game show where we chomp at the bit to give answers.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber said:


> I heard on 1010 that there were new laws in the works...new licensing through the gas company, maybe?


This is the place to find out:

nyc.gov/buildings

You always have to pull a permit when working on gas, except for replacing a stove. Appliance companies are allowed to do that with no training, which astounds me.
An appliance delivery guy will not know the difference between the new (20 years I am guessing) style gas connector adapters and the old ones. The flare angle is different, and you can still thread the connector on. Now you have a good potential for a gas leak. The appliance "tech" may or may not know enough in his 5 minutes of training to change the adapter.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Call a plumber, and goodbye


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think it's a problem with the brass at all. I'm about 75% sure what the problem is just with the provided key info. I'd change it to 0% or 100% with other details.

My over the net fee for the needed advice is $100 nonrefundable and not guaranteed.:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

inki said:


> sounds to me that a bunch of idiots run this forum why bother at all????
> 
> you can get more information from google than from drunk crack heads so called plumbers that scam ppl for a living












I don't drink, so I'm not a drunkard. I have never smoked crack and I don't use drugs. But I do enjoy a good beatdown here when someone whines like a little girl about how he thinks he's entitled to something.

De-zincification isn't your only problem. You certainly won't get any help here with that attitude. In fact, it'll get you shown the door.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive smoked crack ! So ill charge you only a fraction of a price for a detailed answer so i can just a quick fix in my pipe :thumbup:


----------

